

The Transcension Hypothesis: What comes after the singularity? - JacksonGariety
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQOyJUDTKdM

======
DanTheAutomator
Jason Silva has lots of great videos: <https://vimeo.com/jasonsilva>

